# Middle of the Night Sex Request



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

So let me first start off by saying that my wife is very patient woman and usually goes above and beyond the call of duty. We don't have children yet but we are both busy with our jobs, families, chores, and just the normal things in life. 

Lately I have been waking up in the middle of the night extremely aroused...to the point where it won't "go down." Me waking up doesn't happen often but I noticed it has happened several times in the past month and a half.

The first time it happened I gently nudged my wife and asked for sex. Fortunately she was not in a deep sleep but she agreed. She does not wear panties to bed unless of course it is that time of the month. She does wear a nighty though.

So I gently climbed on top and was able to hike up her nighty a little. Interestingly enough she was a little wet which made it extremely easy for me to slide in. She wasn't interested in having an "O" so I focused on my own pleasure. 

Two weeks later the same thing happened again. This time my wife climbed on top. 

Most recently it happened again but I didn't want to wake her up simply out of consideration. Funny thing is I know she would oblige. She knows I am extremely HD

I am hoping this just passes. Anyone else having these midnight cravings?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, sometimes those cravings occur around 2am. Same for my wife, who is also obliging - or, demanding when she's the one who's interested! lol I don't mind being awakened for sex. It doesn't happen often in the middle of the night, normally, but has three times in the past week. 

Why would you want this to pass? Unless you can't stay awake at work, what's the problem?


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Married - Don't get me wrong, I enjoy my state of arousal :smthumbup:

But to your point it makes me tired the next day. Now that I think about it there are two factors that may explain why I am waking up. First, my wife does not wear panties to bed so I am thinking about that before I go to sleep. Second, she just got a bikini wax minus a rather perfect landing strip...I know TMI...sorry.

Watch....I will be waking up again at 2:30 tomorrow morning


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't see what the problem is here, unless she is rejecting you, or it is every single night so you're both exhausted the next day. Sounds like you're both into it, so keep doing what you're doing. I'm a woman and would enjoy being woken up for that twice a month by a man who loves me .


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I have two suggestions.

Go to bed earlier to compensate.

Post pictures of your wife! (j/k)


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I am a woman. It happens frequently here.

I never complain about it. He certainly doesn't either .


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Eastcoasting said:


> I am hoping this just passes


My advice...

Watch/Rent the movie "Due Date" and pay attention to the scene where Zach Galifianakis and Robert Downy Jr. have to sleep in the same car. There is a certain "routine" Zach does to help himself sleep through the night really well!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

About once or twice a month.

and yes, I feel tired the next day


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Nothing wrong with asking if your spouse is obliging.

And yes, go to bed earlier to compensate.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Nothing wrong with asking if your spouse is obliging.
> 
> And yes, go to bed earlier to compensate.


Or catch up with sleep the next day.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Eastcoasting....boy are you the lucky one!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you practicing your writing skills for Penthouse Forum?

Seriously, is this a question? Just get on with life.


----------



## Humble Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

trolling....


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I must admit, had my wife EVER obliged me in the middle of the night we might not be in the (sexless) position we are now in.

Maybe EastCoasting is boasting and is trying to make the likes of Flyer, Jacko & I jealous!


----------



## mmmniple (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello,i dont see any wrong if she has no problem with it.
If it is a issue why dont masturbate better?or maybe talk her about this and maybe she let you have sex while she is sleeping (I know it could sound crazy,but ..)


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Midnight cravings, afternoon cravings, early morning cravings, after breakfast cravings and so on. Is all good


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's responses! 

I will say that I did wake my wife up at 3:00 this morning :smthumbup:

Went to work really tired but man was it worth it!


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I could see this as a concern if you were getting rejected, but since you aren't, why worry about it? Many people would be glad to have this "problem"!


----------



## dismissed (Apr 7, 2015)

Being gently woken up in the middle of the night makes the whole experience lovely and rather "dreamy" so to speak. Disconnected, but in a nice way, as if it is outside of time. 

For those of you with shy or inhibited wives, I compare it to having sex after a couple of glasses of wine. Best I've ever had.


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

You are one lucky guy and she is one lucky lady. I think she finds it somewhat arousing to see you have a hard one in the night and want her.

Don't feel bad about it - enjoy it!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

sargon said:


> She's got a full time job and you wake her up to satisfy yourself?
> 
> That's rather inconsiderate.
> 
> Why not take care of yourself rather than disrupting her much needed sleep?


I felt like THIS .... and didn't always wake my husband up.. and here he always wanted more sex over Me (for our 1st 19 yrs married)..... so when we finally had the Masturbation talk.. he was shocked !! ... He wants me to wake him up!! We realized how badly we missed each other.. feeling it was too taboo to talk about. 

He tells me to...we've had many "in the middle of the night" romps.. ..I dearly love that he feels this way.. and I feel the same....

We don't all see it as a bother.. I always make sure he gets adequate sleep... he appreciates that.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Eastcoasting said:


> I am hoping this just passes. Anyone else having these midnight cravings?


Yes but my wife considers that a symptom of being a sex addict so I never involve her in the resolution of those cravings.

You have an awesome wife eastcoasting, buy her lots of flowers.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

sargon said:


> She's got a full time job and you wake her up to satisfy yourself?
> 
> *That's rather inconsiderate.*
> 
> Why not take care of yourself rather than disrupting her much needed sleep?


plenty of partners would rather have sex than their partners masterbate


Try not to be so judgmental.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

committed_guy said:


> Yes but my wife considers that a symptom of being a sex addict so I never involve her in the resolution of those cravings.
> 
> You have an awesome wife eastcoasting, buy her lots of flowers.



That's a strong accusation coming from your wife and quite offensive to be honest. If my husband wants to have spontaneous sex in the middle of the night even tough I'm sleeping I would wake up and do it because I'm always up for it.

I don't believe you are considered a sex addict just because you want to be intimate with your spouse as often as possible. 
Quite opposite, she should be flattered if anything


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Actually, I suspect mid-night 'nookie' may be normal. A TV show about electric light talked about how long hours of bright electric lights have upset our natural sleep pattern. They said people used to go to sleep soon after sunset, sleep for 4 hours, ****, sleep for 4 hours. There was even a term for mid-night nookie, wish I could remember it. They said there was probably more conception in the middle of the night than just after sunset. 
So enjoy, it's natural.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

mmmniple said:


> Hello,i dont see any wrong if she has no problem with it.
> ...or maybe talk her about this and maybe she let you have sex while she is sleeping (I know it could sound crazy,but ..)


We did have this talk. She was eager for it and enjoyed being woken by the act. I was surprised, I thought she was such a quiet vanilla girl. I asked several times, same answer. She even stopped wearing knickers some nights, as a sign to me. Sadly I slept too soundly most nights.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Kristisha said:


> That's a strong accusation coming from your wife and quite offensive to be honest. If my husband wants to have spontaneous sex in the middle of the night even tough I'm sleeping I would wake up and do it because I'm always up for it.
> 
> I don't believe you are considered a sex addict just because you want to be intimate with your spouse as often as possible.
> Quite opposite, she should be flattered if anything


Thanks, and yes I feel the same way as you do. My wife has a very unhealthy view of sex. It's easier for her to blame me then to try to work on herself.


----------



## ReallyRandy (Nov 13, 2012)

A midnight urge is a terrible thing to waste. I will often wake and lift the sheets to gaze at my wife's body laying next to me. Sometimes a gaze is just a mid sleep treat and other times it leads to snuggleing and more. Hopefully you both agree on a balance of mid-night disruptions. However, i'm always happy to be woken.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

committed_guy said:


> Thanks, and yes I feel the same way as you do. My wife has a very unhealthy view of sex. It's easier for her to blame me then to try to work on herself.


 That's so sad


----------



## pana1089 (Feb 24, 2012)

I used to tap my sleeping wife on her shoulders. She would just roll over and make herself ready. That's one of the simple gifts in marriage.:smthumbup:


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

We're all HD here, so agree with one another... despite the gender gap.What if the spouse/partner is LD, and views sex as a chore? (As does mine?)



committed_guy said:


> Thanks, and yes I feel the same way as you do. My wife has a very unhealthy view of sex. It's easier for her to blame me then to try to work on herself.


----------



## speeedbump (Mar 12, 2013)

brownmale said:


> We're all HD here, so agree with one another... despite the gender gap.What if the spouse/partner is LD, and views sex as a chore? (As does mine?)


Let's just say hell hath no fury compared to an LD wife who is awakened in the middle of the night by a horny husband.


----------

